# Pure Balance dog food



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I saw it at Walmart today. I don't buy actual pet food there but I do buy cat litter. I say this "ultra premium" dog food. It is made by Ol'Roy but the ingredients actually don't look too bad for being Ol'Roy.

Pure Balance Natural Dog Food - Walmart.com

Just wonder what others thought are. 

I don't plan to buy it myself. Just wondering.


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

Wow, it looks better then id expect! Id take it over any of the grocery store brands ive seen!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

They also had this one Zero Grain Dog Food | from Rachael Ray Nutrish

I was expecting the ingredients of the 2 to look worse.


----------



## Bumpers (Jun 21, 2013)

MikaTallulah said:


> I saw it at Walmart today. I don't buy actual pet food there but I do buy cat litter. I say this "ultra premium" dog food. It is made by Ol'Roy but the ingredients actually don't look too bad for being Ol'Roy.
> 
> Pure Balance Natural Dog Food - Walmart.com
> 
> ...


For the money it looks excellent. I believe that Mars makes it probably at the Nutro facility.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Bumping for others input.


----------



## livetolove (Aug 8, 2013)

I just hopped online to check out Pure Balance, because I saw it at Wal-Mart today and have been hunting for a new food. Thought I would sign up for an account to get in on the conversation. I have been lurking for over 2 years. 

I would not usually buy food at Wal-Mart, but it didn't look *too* bad, so I thought I'd give it a go. Alice (2 yrs old) has been on TOTW Pacific Stream for a long time, but is suddenly not doing well. I suspect the new bag has something 'off' about it that she isn't liking. She is having tummy issues she never had before, as well, since opening the most recent bag. I searched online to see if they had changed their formula, but didn't turn up anything. 

Now that I see you guys don't think it's too bad, I think we'll try it! I'll let you all know how she likes it!

Blessings,
Larissa


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

The ingredients look good I would watch it tho and see if they don't change the first few ingredients once people start buying it. I have seen that happen with other foods. It catches on and they start making changes to make more profits.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Looks better than I expected but I don't like the poultry fat. Should be a named source of fat like chicken fat. Chicken or lamb is the first ingredient, but when water is removed it falls way down on the list, but the second ingredient is a chicken or lamb meal so that is better. Several ingredients are really subpar, but again, it looked better than I expected. Would I buy it, no, but that's just me. I'd also like to know where it's made and where the meat, etc. is sourced from. That is really huge for me.


----------



## ellisda1 (Jul 24, 2013)

*Pure Balance Dry*

Dog Food advisor (Pure Balance Dog Food | Review and Rating) rates it average but "recommended". Maybe surprisingly, Costco's Kirkland and BJs Holistic rate higher. Don't know about price - BJ's brands run from $1.25 to $1.50 per lb depending on variety.


----------



## Bumpers (Jun 21, 2013)

It looks about the same quality as TOTW, Earthborn, Nutrisource and a few others.


----------



## Reese9 (Jan 11, 2012)

I guess if you are going to feed a food with grains, than this wouldn't be a bad source. I would never feed it to my Reese, but I am also VERY picky about what she eats. It also seems like the price is just so-so. Definitely a better quality than any Iams, Purina, Kibbles & Bits, etc. There are a few things that do concern me though and these are the reasons I wouldn't feed it to my dog:

Obviously, as I have already stated, because of the grains. Brown rice is the 3rd ingredient on the list. Though, at least they are using a good source of rice, as there are worse.

Brewers rice, and as dogfoodadvisor states, "Brewers rice is a cereal grain by-product consisting of the small fragments left over after milling whole rice. Aside from the caloric energy it contains, this item is of only modest nutritional value to a dog."

Poultry fat.. An even better one. What source of poultry are they using?

Ol'Roy has a bad reputation. Being owned by Mars Pet Food Division, also the makers of Pedigree. In my opinion, big dog food companies like these are only in it for the money and could care less about the health of your pet. The only reason they made the "Pure Balance" dog food is because pet owners are becoming more and more educated about what they feed their pets. Mars Pet Food Division also has had a ton of recalls... They also give little to know information about where their food is sourced from.

On Walmart's website their 30 pound bag of dog food is $40.00. In my own opinion, I would much rather pay an extra $10-20 on a better quality brand that I can trust. I am however grateful that there is a better choice for pet owners at big brand stores.

As for Rachel Ray's food: 

The zero grain option is an okay one. I still personally would not feed it to my pet. I don't think celebrities should make their own dog foods. BUT, this is still a much better option than many other grocery store pet foods.

In response to Bumpers: Don't let this food fool you, that is exactly what the manufacturer is trying to do. TOTW, Earthborn, & Nutrisource are much better quality. You can find TOTW online for $45.00. That is a extra $5, and in my opinion, my pet is worth more to me than that.


----------



## Baggio (Oct 18, 2013)

I personally recommend these three brands: Taste of the Wild, Millies Wolfheart and Applaws.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Actually, I thought the Walmart Pure Balance was manufactured by Ainsworth Pet Co. They are a respected prt food company. 
My new guy Tyson came to me eating Pure Balance. So have been investigating.
Olliver on Fromms Large Breed Puppy and doing great. His coat is lovely!
Probably slowly switch Tyson over, but was pleasantly surprised to see the good reports about the Pure Balance.


----------



## Evoflash (May 5, 2014)

This is the food I feed my pup but I get the salmon version with no grains or corn. Zeus loves this and has helped his loose stool big time.

Here is a good site with a review on it.
http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/pure-balance-grain-free-dog-food/


----------

